# Familiar Outback Changes Hands



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

We just recently bought the 27RSDS from Paul Kilgore that was posted on the For Sale forum here. It was actually a long process due to me trying some online RV funding companies that didn't pass the smell test after the deals were approved. I ended up going with my credit union which (surprise) went smoothly and quickly and without the ridiculous fees.

The unit was very well kept and frankly pretty much looks new. We feel like we got a gift of a deal. Paul was absolutely fabulous to deal with and really went the extra mile for us.

We will be taking it on our first outing a week from today for a vacation trip to Lake Ouachita (Hot Springs, AR).

Anyway, I'm sure I will be posting some questions here pretty soon as this is the first RV I've owned. Luckily I have some seasoned parents that have owned a lot of different RVs, so I'm not a complete chick out of the nest.

Kevin and Kenda Smith


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

*Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 27rsds!!!*

We love our 27rsds and I'm sure you'll love yours too. Enjoy,

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the "new to you" Outback.

Welcome to the best darn site on the Internet. Best thing to do is start asking questions....we're happy to help and no question will be to stupid to ask. We've all been newbies once.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to you and yours! Pass the koolaid!!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome to the 27RSDS family.








Enjoy,
Brian


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!!! Great Place, Great People!!!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the family!! We were newbies just over a year ago, and now we are the "go to campers" in our family and circle of friends!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Welcome to the 27RSDS family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










X 2 and welcome to Outbackers

Ed


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

So, this is maybe a first? ...Instead of a owner, owning several outbacks and being a member, This outback is a member with different owners... Is Paul still around? did he upgrade?
Welcome aboard!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have some more Outbackers from The Natural State.

We're headed your way in July. Going to Horseshoe Bend to visit the folks.

Enjoy your new trailer and this site.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME !!

Dont be afraid to ask questions!

Travel safe !!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*27RSDS Owners Unite!















*


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome!!!


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

K. Smith said:


> We just recently bought the 27RSDS from Paul Kilgore that was posted on the For Sale forum here. It was actually a long process due to me trying some online RV funding companies that didn't pass the smell test after the deals were approved. I ended up going with my credit union which (surprise) went smoothly and quickly and without the ridiculous fees.
> 
> The unit was very well kept and frankly pretty much looks new. We feel like we got a gift of a deal. Paul was absolutely fabulous to deal with and really went the extra mile for us.
> 
> ...


WELCOME!!

We just passed through ALMA on Friday on our way to Florida.

We are from Monett, MO. It is just a little NE of Bentonville.

There are tenative plans for a group of us to get together in Branson the first weekend in August, you are more than welcome if you have the time.

Paul


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome to the group! 
Happy Camping,
Cheryl


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

That's awesome, keeping the Outback in the family so to speak!
Enjoy!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Enjoy your new to you rig!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers, and congrats on having excellent taste in floor plans!


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *27RSDS Owners Unite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2

Welcome


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Camping Fan said:


> Welcome to Outbackers, and congrats on having excellent taste in floor plans!


AND having excellent taste in TTs! (for those of us with different floor plans) WELCOME!


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome, I've been to Alma a few times.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on that new to you 27RSDS and welcome to Outbackers!

-CC


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

MtnBikrTN said:


> Welcome, I've been to Alma a few times.


Was that "to" Alma or "through" Alma. It's pretty easy to pass through this place heading west or north to NWA. An old friend of mine visited me on a cross-country motorcycle trip and he couldn't get enough of the Popeye statue!

The 27RSDS really is a nice floor plan for families. We almost bought an Adirondack that was a "rear living" model. The rocker/recliners were nice as were the stainless steel appliances, and it was definitely roomy, but ultimately we would have had to fold down the couch every night for our 6yo daughter to sleep. With the Outback, she gets her own "bedroom" which she thinks is very cool.









Kevin


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

K. Smith said:


> Welcome, I've been to Alma a few times.


Was that "to" Alma or "through" Alma.[/quote] I've been *TO* Alma. Had to drive over from Tulsa a few times.


----------

